# Just starting fantasy couple questions



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey so I have a couple questions like: How much different from 40k is it? Army suggestions for a newb? Fun models to convert/paint? Good fluff? thanks.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In order - Very, High Elves, Warriors of Chaos, Empire, Vampire Counts, Daemons of Chaos, Yes, they ar fun to convert and paint, Archaon, Be'lakor, Carnosaur, mainly, and very good fluff - Genevieve, Gotrek and Felix, the Ambassador/Ursuns Teeth.

Sorry if it was a bit short, but if any of that tickled your fancy, shout up, and I'll go into Greater Depth over them  It's far too great a range of questions to answer - I'll use the character limit before I finish if I explained it all.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're looking to start an army, you have an array of choices to make:

-Do you want to be good, neutral, or evil?
-Do you want to be Human, Elf, Chaos, or something else?
-What kind of army do you want to build? That is, do you want an army based on sneak attacks, strength over toughness, a gunline, or something else?

Unfortunately, in this case anyway, I don't or have not played 40k, so I can't give a reasonable comparison there. Apparently, it's just as tricky with some similar ideas (InvulnSaves are Ward Saves, for instance).

Personally, I think the Ogre Kingdom can have some fun models to convert and paint. Even better, one of the Chaos armies mixed with some converted Ogre units. I'm under the impression that a box or two of Ogres and Dark Elf Cold Ones could make some interesting Dragon Ogres, for instance.
As for painting, you have choices again:
-Do you prefer something with clean, hard lines, or something that emphasizes a disheveled mob?
-Do you prefer fine details, or do you prefer simple forms?

These questions should help you figure out which models you'd like to paint. After all, it's not what colors you use that makes the army, but the paint job can create an amazing look to them.

For fluff, try asking yourself some of the questions from above. My personal favorite is the High Elves. They're like the tragic defenders of what's good and right in the Warhammer world. Who knows, though? You may like the hordes of Chaos unrelenting in their desire to decimate the civilized world, or the Lizardmen (who have just been updated!), who seek to restore the glory of the Old Ones. There's plenty to choose, but you have to narrow down the choices.

Whatever you choose, I wish you luck. Have fun!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Genevieve isn't the best for Warhammer fluff- it's a very good book/saga but not terribly accurate (then again the author said they basically wrote their own Vampire novel and just scattered a few Warhammer references so it would be accepted by GW), Vampire Wars on the other hand is good and a great deal more fluff accurate.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Genevieve isn't the best for Warhammer fluff- it's a very good book/saga but not terribly accurate (then again the author said they basically wrote their own Vampire novel and just scattered a few Warhammer references so it would be accepted by GW), Vampire Wars on the other hand is good and a great deal more fluff accurate.


Other than generally missing out major place names, and keeping it low key, regardless, it gives a pretty good idea over the History. Regardless, it's a good read, but for fluff... Maybe not.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to Fantasy! I would suggest you start by taking a look at the stickied thread, An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer, it is written by fans of each army and gives a good insight in to some of your questions. Unfortunately some of the armies are still being written about, but most are covered there.

As to your other question, Fantasy is quite different from 40k. The focus of the game is the movement phase, primarily because getting (or denying) the charge is very important. Units are ranked up and move and fight as organised blocks, though there are some skirmishers. Combat is decided by combat resolution, so you can kill less models in close combat and still win the combat.

There are of course other differences also, I would suggest you try and organise an introductory game, either with friends or at a GW store if you have one nearby, it will help explain things a lot!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Have a look at squeeks intro thread, it is just what you need


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Vampire Wars on the other hand is good and a great deal more fluff accurate.


Just don't ever read Vampire Wars whilst the Vamp Counts current army book fluff is fresh in your mind. I found myself getting very frustrated with it quite a few times when the two didn't match up.

Also remember that Genevieve was written many, many years before a lot of the current fluff, as far as I remember (just dug my original copy with the purple cover out so I'll confirm this again soon) it was fairly accurate to the fluff from a 3rd/4th ed fantasy and WHFRP perspecive, just doesn't take into account a lot of the more recent stuff that was written after it.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so I have read the stickies regarding the armies and will probably play vampire counts or dark elves (or convert dark elf units to be my zombies). Thanks everyone.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well...40K is different but fun too. I find it easier to find 40k players vs fantasy players. As for conversion/fluff...both are equaly great in that aspect. In fact i have fantay wood elf Glade Guard cloaks I'm using for a new Imperial Guard Army...though going the opposie direction I see as very difficult.
Fantasy did bring me in to the game and alwys has a place in my heart. Personnaly...I think fantasy is harder due to more tactic based situation and movement based situations. Manouver is THE key to fantasy...but due to time constraints on life 40k is easier to get into and learn. Overall, if I were Alexander the Great and had all the time in the world I'd never leave the fantsy universe (and finally get my Lizardmen some play time).

(Not saying 40k is easy street...i see the flamers now...just be honest...a huge block of troops takes more planning to move than a group of marines)


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Two things that really took me by surprise when I started Fantasy:

1) Movement is *really important*. Fantasy is much more like Chess than 40k.

2) Leadership is *really important.* Once your troops break, they're pretty much out of the game unless your general ends up within 6" of them.


...


And also, that High Elf mounted princes look awesome with a great axe.


----------

